# Wasserturm - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Ein Frühlings-Motiv vom letzten November.

A Spring Motif of last November.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! Is that a weather station?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonderful Ernst.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Is that a weather station?


No, a converted "transmitter masts"!

Ernst


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Really nice!

Lucy


----------

